# New horse 'napping'



## Jobee (3 September 2014)

Morning all.
I'm new to the forum and have a 7 year old sports horse. He's been at his new yard for three weeks, the yard is actually my friends and there are just three of us there, so it's not a busy yard.
Although he's only been here a short time and everything's still very new to him I was riding, and visiting him at his previous yard for about two months before we decided to buy him.
He's a very quiet comical boy and rather lazy, which I liked. He's just my happy hacker, with the intention of schooling and the occasional fun ride. I've only been doing little things with him, spending time grooming,  leading him around, riding on our schooling field, hacking out with the other two and a bit of lunging, to bond with him. However, the last couple of times of riding alone, on our private lane and in the field, he's started to plant his feet and refuses to move! 
Yesterday for instance, I took him to have wander around the field and although lazy we were walking & trotting. I went over to speak to someone by the gate and that was it, he wouldn't move. I reinforced with my aids and voice but nothing, just started to take a few steps back. (No spinning, trying to take off etc) but wouldn't go anywhere. He also did this  once on the lane, so I got off and lead him down, which he was ok with (not sure if it was the right thing to do but I didn't want him to think he could go back and didn't want it to escalate into rearing etc). He's very quiet in his stable, lovely to catch, lead etc and very quiet when I've hacked him out.
I have support from a more experienced  friend but was hoping you might have suggestions on the best way to deal with it. I read somewhere to just sit on him, when he does this, and wait for him to get fed up and move?
I look forward to your replies and suggestions.
Jo


----------



## Hoof_Prints (3 September 2014)

Hello, welcome to the forum! I used to own a horse that did this, planted and wouldn't move- mostly when she didn't want to do a difficult jump or didn't want to go too far away from the ménage gate. I found that just annoying her with a whip worked, I tickled her and prodded her continually with it until she moved- eventually when the prodding started she'd move pretty quickly as she knew how irritating it was! sometimes a good smack also did the trick when I saw the first signs of napping start to appear, in the school she'd go past the gate then start to fall in through the shoulder and slow down so as soon as the slightest sign appears she got a good smack until she stopped doing it. It took time to change her way of thinking and I had to do a lot of work in the school until she listened out hacking, the annoying prodding method is a good way to do it without scaring them or getting in a battle


----------



## Shay (3 September 2014)

Depends on why they are doing it..?  Hoof_prints is right if the stop is an evasion  You can get something called a whip *** rope which is basically a frayed soft rope you can annoy them with (sounds horrible but isn't). But it could also be he dislikes being alone and is actually scared.  If he has come from a busy yard or not hacked alone he might find he just doesn't have the confidence to move at the moment.  Sensible not to escalate the situation as not only might you provoke something more extreme you would also frighten him more and put your early bond at risk.  

It is difficult to tell from a forum alone so speak to your friend, and possibly to his previous owner.  Find out if he is scared at the moment, or simply trying  on with you to see if he can get away with it!


----------



## Kylara (3 September 2014)

Try teaching him rein back. Then when he plants ask him to rein back, then walk forward then rein back and walk forward. Should hopefully help, the planting becomes more work than it is worth


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 September 2014)

I think you did exactly the right thing in getting off and leading him forwards.  Did you then remount?  One method is to get off move the horse a step, then remount and ride forwards, repeat as necessary.  This way, you avoid a battle, but the horse does what you ask, which after all is the point of the exercise.


----------



## turnbuckle (3 September 2014)

Just working through almost exactly the same situation, so here are a few thoughts from my experience. Do try and nip it in the bud quickly though, I ended up needing a good slug of very experienced pro help.

The napping may be due to insecurity, laziness or simply testing you. Probably a combination of all three.

Try walking with a foot soldier at your head. If the napping stops, it's at least partly insecurity and should improve as he gets used to his new home.

But my feeling is that there may be a little naughtiness as well, in which case I fear you're going to have to get brave and give him a good sharp talking to to get him moving forward. I would try growly voice, sharp leg and a proper slap with the stick in that order.

But he may well take you on, so be prepared for fireworks! 

Get off and lead is the easier option, but I found it didn't solve much.

Now, I know this sounds boring (everyone says it here) and I'm very much the sort of person who wants to work through things myself, but getting pro help may really be a good idea. Sooner the problem is sorted, the better.

The problem is finding the right help - someone who is kind but firm, who is going to build confidence and who is going to help get things fixed so you can have fun together. Ask around and talk to people until you've found someone you really click with.

Good luck, keep us posted - it can be maddening (and a little frightening) but you'll get through it!


----------



## stilltrying (3 September 2014)

Not read all replies but try where possible to avoid rides where you have to turn around and go home, try and do loops as these sorts of rides they will just anticipate the going home bit.  

Also when schooling, dont always stop and finish by the gate.  Stop at various other places around the school / field and then hop off and walk to gate so gate isn't associated with 'the end of work'.  

Ideally its good to ride out with someone else / have someone on foot but accept thats not always poss so in that situation i'd hop off and lead for a bit before getting on. most important thing is to keep moving in the direction you want.


----------



## misswinter (5 September 2014)

When he naps next time try walking him around in circles until he decides he is fed up and will go forward, some people will sit there until the horse gets bored and eventually gives in but circles always seems to work for me.He may be nervous or just being naughty but in both cases you need to be the leader and take control and he will follow, although getting off and walking makes you feel safe he will begin to learn he doesn't have to do much to get you off  so try get back on as soon as possible when he walks forward even if it's only for a short distance 

Although would be a pain to have to keep getting on and off and not everyone can easily mount from the ground ect, you could try a foot solider but i imagine the napping will still be there when alone so perhaps have the person far enough behind the horse isn't aware but enough that you feel confident 

Also try not to think about him napping as if you are worried it might subconsciously show in your behavours which the horse picks up on, think positive don't worry about what if he naps and If he naps think " he is going to move!" and have a sence of purpose in your aids and your tone of don't be afraid to let him know you aren't messing and when you ask him to walk on he should do this  takes practice, time and patience let's us know how you get on


----------



## khadijah (6 September 2014)

He sounds like a very clever boy ! After all hes irish !! Id bet hes just testing you out .... Its really common and really normal for horse to do this when moves home

He just needs reassurance that ur the boss.... If ur not this will be a big problem !


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (6 September 2014)

Some great help here.  Mine has just napped for the first time, he was backed nearly 18 months ago but threw in the towel a couple of days ago when out alone, it is my fault as I haven't been riding him alone enough.  Anyway... He just stopped, I tried the kicking thing and the waiting thing, no, didn't work.  The waiting thing works well with an impatient horse who is rubbish at standing still but my lad is very good at standing still - he rested a hind leg, so that wasn't going to work.  I combined big pony club kicks with repeated slapping down the shoulder  with the whip and click, click, clicking constantly.  He went about ten feet, was praised loads and I kept kicking, and we were away then.  As others have said sort this swiftly or it may esculate, good luck!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (6 September 2014)

When daughters pony was napping badly after being with us just a short while our expert checked him out for no pain etc etc and then (like others have suggested) make standing still not restful so we wriggle in the saddle gently slap shoulders with the tassly rope and off he goes and we sit still and praise him. This kind of napping has almost completely disappeared (we don't use a stick as he ignores it or uses it as a signal to buck). Early days - keep on going don't give up.


----------



## Jobee (6 September 2014)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome, I feel confident to know I can ask for further help, as and when 
Thank you for advice,, I've been working through this with the help of my friend and will continue, as I really don't want it to get out of control. He has responded well, and is really a lovely horse. 
Advice given has been really helpful,, I'll let you all know how we get on


----------

